# Reuleaux RX200 panel swop - How risky?



## Lingogrey (18/12/15)

I have a black RX200 and me and a guy with a white and teal / cyan version are considering doing a panel swop (I love the look of the black / cyan and white / black combinations). However, we are both a bit hesitant as to the potential risks of damaging the board / screen in swopping the front panel.

@Redeemer - I have seen that you have done this with yours and your input would be much appreciated.
Also, has anyone else done this and what would your opinion be? I would think that it's possible that no problems present themselves upfront but might only show up later?

I would assume that the process is as simple as removing the six screws at the (back of the) screen side of the battery cell structure and then gently removing and replacing the front panel?

I know that @Sir Vape offers this option inhouse and I think it's a great idea to do it that way, but this question would still be relevant for those of us who already own the 'standard' versions but like the switch versions.

Thanks guys


----------



## Nimatek (18/12/15)

Thx @Lingogrey - I would for sure want to try the cyan on my black rolo !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (18/12/15)

Nimatek said:


> Thx @Lingogrey - I would for sure want to try the cyan on my black rolo !


@Nimatek - if you check out a question that was posted in the I Am Vape Africa Facebook group yesterday (17 December) at 18:26 (the link to the post does not want to copy here), it seems that there's someone from Cape Town who would be willing to do the swop if you so decide (I would guess pending the outcome of feedback received here).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (18/12/15)

Sweet will check the IAVA group

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (18/12/15)

Actually @Nimatek, I don't think there's any need for you to wait for the feedback here. Just do it! - in the name of science and all and it will give me more feedback to work from


----------



## Nimatek (18/12/15)

Lingogrey said:


> Actually @Nimatek, I don't think there's any need for you to wait for the feedback here. Just do it! - in the name of science and all and it will give me more feedback to work from



I like your thinking, just not being the guinea pig  Gonna check some vids tonight and decide

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redeemer (18/12/15)

Its a very easy swap to do.
In the battery sled, the 4 screws closest to the bottom of the mod hold the face plate on, once you removed them, the plate just falls off. Be careful not to let the up and down buttons fling away as they come loose from their holes.
Swap face panels, making sure up and down buttons are in place before pressing the plate in place on the mod.
Tighten screws, making sure they go all the way into the sunken holes, if they stick out they will tear up a battery.
Finally place each ones battery plate on, surgery done.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 4


----------



## Redeemer (18/12/15)

You know you want to.... Just doooo iiiit!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey (18/12/15)

Redeemer said:


> Its a very easy swap to do.
> In the battery sled, the 4 screws closest to the bottom of the mod hold the face plate on, once you removed them, the plate just falls off. Be careful not to let the up and down buttons fling away as they come loose from their holes.
> Swap face panels, making sure up and down buttons are in place before pressing the plate in place on the mod.
> Tighten screws, making sure they go all the way into the sunken holes, if they stick out they will tear up a battery.
> Finally place each ones battery plate on, surgery done.


Thanks very much @Redeemer !


----------



## Redeemer (18/12/15)

And the options open up a whole new game of 'dress up'

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (18/12/15)

Those are amazing @Redeemer 
This is so bad, your pics are tempting me to buy two RX200 's 
And i was contemplating just one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/15)

I want a Storm Trooper RX!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Redeemer (18/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I want a Storm Trooper RX!


Go lookie on SirVape website, they offer 4 color variations now, swapped out in-house for your convenience

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (18/12/15)

Lingogrey said:


> I have a black RX200 and me and a guy with a white and teal / cyan version are considering doing a panel swop (I love the look of the black / cyan and white / black combinations). However, we are both a bit hesitant as to the potential risks of damaging the board / screen in swopping the front panel.
> 
> @Redeemer - I have seen that you have done this with yours and your input would be much appreciated.
> Also, has anyone else done this and what would your opinion be? I would think that it's possible that no problems present themselves upfront but might only show up later?
> ...


saw the Vape Team review swap them on the review,very cool.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Lingogrey (18/12/15)

kev mac said:


> saw the Vape Team review swap them on the review,very cool.


Thank you @kev mac - Do you perhaps have a link to that (if it's a video)?


----------



## kev mac (18/12/15)

Lingogrey said:


> Thank you @kev mac - Do you perhaps have a link to that (if it's a video)?


Sorry man, I went back on Youtube and searched the vids but I have watched so many and of course when asked I can't find it.But I know I saw it so switch away.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (18/12/15)

Thanks @kev mac - I also can't find it with a quick keyword search and I see that the vApeteam videos are structured according to quite long episodes, but I will post the link here if I can find it


----------



## Lingogrey (30/12/15)

So I finally got to pimp my Reuleaux yesterday and my mod couple feels that the permanent couple dressing has brought a new dimension to their relationship. They also both feel sexier.



Thank you to all for the advice and especially to @Redeemer for the surgery instructions. Like you said, it really is easy as pie and well worth it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/15)

Awesome @Lingogrey - looks fantastic
Well done on the switch!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

